# Solid Diarrhea?



## IBSoid (Sep 9, 2002)

I just had a weird experience, i was wondering if anyone else ever had. I felt like i was about to have diarrhea, and ran to the bathroom, thinking it was gonna come right out. But oddly, it was formed stools, and they didn't come out on their own, i had to keep straining and pushing them out, and they just kept coming out! Is there even such thing as having solid or formed diarrhea, or has anyone had this experience? What does this mean? Please help me!


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

IBSoid, I get more of an unformed diarrhea...kinda like a paste or really soft if it has any form, and I have to strain to get it out to. Can't explain, but its my biggest complaint and discomfort...leaves me wiping forever.


----------



## IBSoid (Sep 9, 2002)

yeah, mine is really soft also, and i wipe forever because everytime i push to see if anything else is left, there always seems to be. i sit on the toilet for 40 mins with the that process over and over again, push, wipe, push, wipe, until there is nothing left. anyone know what could be causing this or what i could do to prevent it? thanks


----------



## doodles (Oct 11, 2002)

I have the same thing. I call it diapation - a cross between diarrea and constipation. I'll do that sometimes as many as 8 times a day. Then I feel bloated and nauseous and just plain sick. And then there's the bleeding hemorroids that come from all that straining. It's such a miserable affliction.


----------



## IBSoid (Sep 9, 2002)

ok, so i guess i'm not the only one who suffers from this...anyone out there know how to treat this or know what could be the cause of it, or even what you would call it when talking to a doctor?? or even so i could look it up on the internet!


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

IBSoid & Doodles I'm right there with you. I keep searching for something but no luck yet. If anyones else has any info we would appreciate it. I keep trying one remedy/medicine after another with no real luck. I get the roids to and diapation is a great word cuz it does feel like a combo of D & C.


----------



## IBSoid (Sep 9, 2002)

someone help us!!!!!


----------



## IBSoid (Sep 9, 2002)

bump


----------



## camry (Oct 17, 2002)

I think I may be experiencing the same thing, I am not sure. What happens with me is I may be in the middle of doing something and then feel I have to get to the bathroom and I can't finish what I am doing. The other day I was putting clothes from the washer to the dryer and couldn't finish, I had to get to the bathroom. But it is not loose stools they are formed.When I was at my doctors appointment yesterday he asked me about my loose stools but I told him they weren't loose stools just that when I had to go I had to go. He said it was rectal something and I can't remember. I have been racking my brain trying to remember what he called it. But I am wondering if I have a weakened sphincter. I seem to only be able to go to the bathroom at home, I can't go in public restrooms. So I do hold it until I can go at home and now I think I have caused more problems by doing that.I really hope I can get my stomach back in order.


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

Camry, I'll only go at home too, but it is mostly cuz as I stated before I have unformed stools that keep me wiping forever...and in a public place I just can't take it...even friends or family...they all know, but explain this incomplete evacuation to others is usually to much info for most. I'm back to the doctors to try another new med. I'm gonna try effexor this time. I'll let you all know if I do. I like the the hope of trying something new, but the harsh reality of another failed attempt is also a possibility I don't look forward to. Anyone out there had luck with these symptoms. Thanks.


----------



## arrrgh (Jul 26, 2002)

Oh count me in. Though I usually don't have as much trouble with getting it all out, that is just on occasion, like the last 2 weeks! I find it so terrible that it feels like if I don't go right then I am gonna go right then. LOL I have found if I hold it, the urgency feeling will go away, but will come back and do that in like waves till I do go. Mine appear formed, but are still soft, as evedent by the need for repeated wiping. I thought I had it undercontrol with Calcium but that seems to not be helping right now







I am at my wits end with all this and feel like my life is ruined.







Sara


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

Hang in there Sara...I'm at my wits end too, but maybe someone will be able to help us out. I get that feeling in urgency of waves also sometime...it sure made work challenging today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

YOu're not alone. I have it too. Today I had to rush to the bathroom six times! Am I sore. The hemmies and anal fissure are burning like crazy. The only thing that really seems to help is to clean the area with a lukewarm spray of water, dry, and apply a little Desitin (diaper rash ointment for babies). I don't know why this helps, but it really does. Isn't it awful?


----------



## IBSoid (Sep 9, 2002)

so with this symptom, should i follow medications for diarrhea or for constipation??


----------



## Anita Quattrin (Jun 21, 2002)

I have had the same type of experience. Some of my attacks feel like diarreah (cramping pain), but I will strain with formed, hard stool before the soft/liquid stools come out. I never had this before until about a year ago. I was diagnosed with IBS in January of this year. Just had one of these types of painful attacks last night. I suffer from both C and D symptoms. I've read a couple of scary posts regarding bowel obstructions that required surgery. I'm concerned now. Does anyone know what the odds of this happening are?


----------



## flannelgirl (Oct 22, 2002)

Hello everyone. I join in the frustration. I think the reason that the stools is both formed and yet not has to do with how much water has been/hasn't been absorbed due to how quickly the stools were forced along the path. I tend to wonder if the spasms were under control; then does that mean that the stools would 'reside' in there long enuf to absorb the proper amt of water which would make them less soft? I am going to embark on the calcium recommendation and see where it leads me. I have been desperately dealing with this for at least ten years as well and the outside world just doesn't get it.


----------



## Aikido59 (Sep 19, 2002)

IBsoid, first get fleet an oral sulution(Phosho-soda)drink half thr bottle, then drink clear liquids until you have a movement,continuiwitg liquid the rest of day it works within 30mins to 6hrs. It worked for me and releived the spasmn


----------



## IBSoid (Sep 9, 2002)

"IBsoid, first get fleet an oral sulution(Phosho-soda)drink half thr bottle, then drink clear liquids until you have a movement,continuiwitg liquid the rest of day it works within 30mins to 6hrs. It worked for me and releived the spasmn"and i'm supposed to live the rest of my life like this?! i'm not about to start taking laxatives, or whatever those are categorized as, every day the rest of my life and only drink clear liquids. that's crazy


----------



## JBERCH (Feb 1, 2001)

It doesn't sound like any of you truly understand what IBS is yet. The fluctuation between C and D IS the very definition of IBS. you are either C or D dominant. The soft formed stools are a whole lot better to deal with than hot water running amuck !!! I have had some success with COLESTIDtablets. They bind the fluids and loose stools into a soft formed stool. When the cramp starts you still need to find the closest bathroom but at least it is more manangeable, you have time to find the closest place instead of squeezing your cheeks as tight as possible to avoid an accident.


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

I'd say the symptoms make us predominately D, cuz if I'm lucky enough to have a solid stool I have no problem with evacuation and don't have to wipe forever. I still have to do the check squeeze too, otherwise soft stool and liquid will come out. It hell for all of us. I go to Doc's tomorrow to try effexor...keep you all posted.


----------



## IBSoid (Sep 9, 2002)

how would effexor help? isnt it an anti-depressant?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How antidepressants make a difference for IBS:Some facts.You have a very complex set of nerves (complex enough to be called "the second brain" by some) in your abdomen that controls all aspects of digestion and sense the gut.These nerves use the same neurotransmitters that the nerves in your brain use.Something like 95% of the serotonin in your whole body is in the gut nerves, not in your brain.Drugs that effect serotonin often have GI side effects in normal people. Because it can effect the GI tract they can also be useful for treating IBS.As best as well can IBS occurs because the nerves either sensing digestion or directing digestion are messed up.When then sensory apparatus is mucked up it can send inappropriate pain signals to the brain. So antidepressants may also play a role not only in re-regulating digestion by effecting gut nerves, but may also block the inappropriate transmission of pain signals to the brain.K.


----------



## IBSoid (Sep 9, 2002)

even if i go like 3 or 4 times a day, but with the soft stools i described originally that keep coming out, having me to keep wiping, could this still be considered diarrhea? and do you think calcium could help me like other true diarrhea sufferers?


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks for the explanation Kmottus, I never could explain it...I just hope the effexor does that as I had some luck with paxil but gained lots of weight and got tired. IBSoid, I still consider what we have as D, and if the effexor forms my stools the wiping aspect should be better. Calcium may help you and is worth a try. It really didn't do much for me but LNAPE had great results and will help you if you want to try.


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

Kmottus, do we need more or less seratonin...someone on the board told me before but I can never remember. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is not so much too little vs too much in some sort of overall type of thing.It is more of where it is and when it is and between which two nerves.For depression what is blocked is serotonin re-uptake. Serotonin is recycled. So what it does is keep it from being recycled as fast thus increasing the amount in the space between the nerves in the brain.Some studies have been done in IBS and blood levels weren't normal, but I do not know how much that means about anything.The IBS drugs work at the #3 and #4 receptors and isn't about keeping serotonin in the space between the nerves as it is about blocking the signal from being transmitted. Kinda like putting a governor on the accelerator pedal of the gut so it can't go as fast, or putting a rock under the brake pedal so you can't really slow down all the way.Some serotonin receptors send the signal on, others have to do with how it is regulated in the space between the nerves.Some basic biology before I goNerves work by passing a signal down their length electrically. once the signal reaches the end chemicals are released and set the signal going down the next nerve, or in some cases keep the next nerve from "firing". As long as the chemcial (neurotransmitter) is in the space between the nerves the signal is present. The neurotransmitter is then sopped up and repackaged inside the nerve for the next release or "recycled"K.


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks K, the info helped me to understand it better. I appreciate you taking the time. I started my effexor last night (75mg), was fine but woke up feeling nausous. Tired today and no change in my BM's...but of course it is too early to tell. I'll keep posting.


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

Well it has been a full week on the effexor. The Bm's have been formed but they are now mixed with mucus and liqiud (kinda hard to explain). I am wiping less as things aren't stuck but it isn't any major improvement yet. The bloating improved a bit to but I am still plagued with the urgency feelings and gass all day long, so even after I go it feels like something will explode out again. So for now I'll keep my checks clenched and try to ride out another couple of weeks on this before I decide if this med is a keeper.


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

Well the last few days were tough, in fact I'm hardly eating anything right now so I can move around as the gas and diarrhea have been bad. The effexor doesn't seem to be working as I hoped and I think it may actually be making me slightly worse at this point. I'll post again in a few days with better news I hope.


----------



## Gu3VTA (Jun 7, 2000)

I have similar symptoms. My IBS has sort of eveloved since it started. It used to be D mostly and now it's usually just an urgency or "diapation" as someone called it. I'm not sure what to do about it but I just take all of the normal precautions with my diet, etc. I think what you should try is a jalapeno chili dog with tabasco and oil. It won't help you but it will be funny to read your next post.M


----------



## Shelleydoo (Oct 22, 2002)

Sometimes, I have something similiar to this "formed diarrhea"...but..when I have mine, it is VERY painful. The severe stomach cramps that come along with mine make me break out in sweats and start shaking. Most of the time, I have loose stool or diarrhea. But when I do have the "formed diarrhea", it is more painful and usually alot more comes out! I usually end up taking some imodium to stop the cramping associated with this!?! This is terrible, but actually, the loose stools are less painful..but they do cause pain too! So what do you do now?!??


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i'm with shelleydoo on this. it hurts me worse than loose bms. i'll take immodium just to get it to stop, and it usually works. lately this is just about all that has been happening. i have an occasional bout of true diarhea, but almost daily the formed kind.. and it just doesn't stop. it's frustrating!


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Have any of you tried taking a fiber laxative like Citrucel, Fiber Con or Metamucil? (Citrucel works best for me). It causes a larger, bulkier stool and more complete evacuation. It is not a miracle cure, but I would say I'm about 50% better since taking it. It is the only thing that has helped me even somewhat. I tried antidepressants and calcium and they didn't do much for my IBS. I am D-type and have had what you are describing here.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

We can't edit our own posts anymore?!? Anyway, I just wanted to say that since taking Citrucel I have less cramping and pain.


----------



## Twin Mom (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes!!! I finally found other people with my symptoms. I take an Imodium each evening before bed so rarely have real watery diarrhrea, but I often have what you are describing. My first BM of the day is usually fairly large and well formed. But then I can have up to 8-10 more that are urgent and made up of small soft pieces or very tiny skinny pieces. A lot of the time I have pain AFTER all these BMs rather than before. I recently had a urine test for neurotransmitter levels and am curious to find out the results.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I have this happen and sometimes the stools are soft and thin and just keep happening and i have to strain to get them out. It's incredibly annoying to deal with. The cramps are confusing because I'm certain I'm about to have horrible diarrhea but then i don't. And i don't know about anyone else but the straining makes the cramps worse so i sit on the toilet crying until it's over.


----------

